# Salad Dressing&IBS What kind is o.k.?



## lou026 (Jan 3, 2001)

Just wondering about what salad dressings are well tolerated and which ones are not? It seems Italian dressing that is too oily really bothers me so what else would be a good kind to try that is pretty easy on the stomach. Thanks Lou026


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Lou, I usually go for the Italian, but Lite versions(Tastes Great....Less Filling







). I don't know if we can mention brand names here?...But I'm sure you'll figure it out. Ok Think turkey...think way back now to Thanksgiving when you were a kid. You & a sibling, cousin, relative of some sort would each make a wish(BIG HINT) & pull it. The person who ended up with the bigger piece would have their wish come true. They make a line of vinegrettes that are really good. If you have a reflux problem vinegar probably isn't helpful. But I usually have no problem w/these. Some of the cranberry vinegrettes are tasty too. Hope this helps BQ


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

I recently tried Vegenaise Dressing/sandwich spread and had no problems.Label says: egg free, dairy free, no preservatives. No sugar/fructose.I don't know what causes problems for you, so the ingredients are: Canola oil, purified water,apple cider vinegar,brown rice syrup,soy protein,sea salt,lemon juice and mustard.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2001)

Where do you find the vegenaise dressing???


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I have a stepmother who is a nutritionist. Problem is, she also can't cook. But there are a few things I remember her making that I actually liked, and one of them is a very simple salad dressing (assuming you can eat tomatoes)...1 packet Good Season's Italian Dressing mix8 oz V-8 juicevery simple...------------------*JennT*


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2001)

You might try combining fat free sour cream with fat free mayonnaise (any label is fine) then add a package of Ranch Dressing mix. I find this helps. If it is too thick thin it down with skim milk.


----------

